

A simple motherboard swap can make you a fraudster - xan92
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21058994

======
arb99
> That's important, he said, because the address on that component, the MAC
> address, is logged along with an Internet Protocol (IP) address when a
> computer goes online. Everything that connects to the net needs an IP
> address so data can reach the right destination.

umm... no it wouldn't. assuming its set up like a normal household only their
router would have their computers mac address...

